# Nitric acid fumes



## enagaland (Jun 10, 2013)

I am new to the art of silver recovery and find this forum a great help,,,,but would like any ideas about how best to vent the fumes from nitric acid when silver scrap is used for small scale production,,,,or best to go outdoors and hope not to kill the next doors cat,,


----------



## squarecoinman (Jun 10, 2013)

enagaland said:


> I am new to the art of silver recovery and find this forum a great help,,,,but would like any ideas about how best to vent the fumes from nitric acid when silver scrap is used for small scale production,,,,or best to go outdoors and hope not to kill the next doors cat,,




Hi Enagaland , welcome to the forum 

It is a good idea to learn how to use the search function 
also it would be a good idea to read all post in the safety section 

here is a sample about Nitric acid , but please do read all.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=15691

please also read Hoke´s book about refining ( it can be downloaded for free a link is in my signature )

Since you ask I assume you do not have safety equipment and hood / scrubber etc etc. Therefore do this outside, Nitric fumes will not only kill the cat it will also kill the neighbor and yourself. 

Therefore please take safety serious 

scm


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 10, 2013)

Use watch glass that will contain them a bit and also save you bit of acid.


----------



## jeneje (Jun 10, 2013)

Using HNO3 (nitric) in any process can be dangerous. Under "build your own equipment" there are some post about building and using fume hoods and scrubbers, you might want to check them out. It is always better to be safe then sorry. Butcher has wrote some great post on NO and NO2 you might want to read also. 

Ken


----------

